# Justin Martyr - Credobaptist?



## JohnOwenFan (Nov 19, 2021)

First Apology, Chapter 61 - https://ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf01/anf01.viii.ii.lxi.html

In the second half of this chapter, Justin clearly contrasts our natural birth which happens without our choice, to baptism which happens when a person has the capacity of sufficient "knowledge" and "choice" to be born again. Second, it seems as if he posits willful repentance (along with the ability to choose) as a condition for baptism. See quote below. This seems very clear along with the fact that Justin does not add _any_ qualifier for infants here nor in any other writings where he mentions baptism. Yes he does make the typological and covenantal connection between circumcision and baptism, however this is _not_ enough to adduce paedobaptism. The Church of Christ denomination today could also confess this same connection while maintaining their credobaptist position.

"...in order that we may not remain the children of necessity and of ignorance, but may become the children of choice and knowledge, and may obtain in the water the remission of sins formerly committed, *there is pronounced over him who chooses to be born again, and has repented of his sins*, the name of God the Father and Lord of the universe; he who leads to the laver the person that is to be washed calling him by this name alone." (First Apology, Chapter 61)

"And this washing is called illumination, because *they who learn these things are illuminated in their understandings.*" (First Apology, Chapter 61)

Some may say that Justin only addresses adult-convert baptisms since a mass amount of conversions were happening in Rome during the time when he was drafting the apology. However, the explicit wording and emphasis on choice and repentance in relation to being "born again" through baptism would certainly conflict with paedobaptisms that were supposedly happening during this time. The fact that there is no qualifier or exception/explanation for infants here or anywhere in Justin's writings is concerning along with the fact that Justin claims his teaching on baptism was received from the apostles: "And for this [rite] we have learned from the apostles this reason."

JohnOwenFan
OPC
UT


----------



## Thomas_Goodwin (Nov 19, 2021)

I suppose I must accept the 1689 confession

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 19, 2021)

JohnOwenFan,​Please add your signature as required by board rules.

(see hyperlink below)

Thanks.


----------



## JohnOwenFan (Nov 19, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> JohnOwenFan,​Please add your signature as required by board rules.
> 
> (see hyperlink below)
> 
> Thanks.


I have manually added it for now. It is giving me constant errors when I tried and I contacted an admin about it already.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Nov 20, 2021)

I think you've understood the second quote in the reverse of what's intended. He's not saying that those who undergo baptism are already illuminated in their understandings, he's saying that baptism causes those baptized to become illuminated. That is, he is teaching what we call baptismal regeneration.


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 20, 2021)

Charles Johnson said:


> I think you've understood the second quote in the reverse of what's intended. He's not saying that those who undergo baptism are already illuminated in their understandings, he's saying that baptism causes those baptized to become illuminated. That is, he is teaching what we call baptismal regeneration.


Justin goes on to say "_those enlightened are then washed_" _ο φωτιζόμενος λούεται_


----------



## Charles Johnson (Nov 20, 2021)

Phil D. said:


> Justin goes on to say "_those enlightened are then washed_" _ο φωτιζόμενος λούεται_


Doesn't that Greek phrase simply mean "the enlightened one is washed"? I don't see that as clearly placing the enlightenment prior to the washing in the way that the insertion of "then" seems to indicate.


----------



## Afterthought (Nov 20, 2021)

Old thread: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/justin-martyr-anti-paedobaptist.66489/


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 20, 2021)

Well, if Justin wasn't a Credobaptist then, he certainly is now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sad 1


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 20, 2021)

I think it is important to remember that he is writing this as an apology to pagans. It is descriptive, not necessarily prescriptive, and certainly not exhaustive. 

Discussed ever so briefly here, around minute 20









Justin Martyr and Worship in the Ancient Church


In his first apology (ca. 150–155 A.D.), Justin Martyr wrote an early account of ancient Christian worship, describing ancient practices regarding the sacraments and Lord's Day worship. It was written to an unbeliever, and therefore Justin does not assume that his intended reader—the Emperor Antonin




reformedforum.org


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 20, 2021)

Lighten up @Regi Addictissimus, it was a joke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 20, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Lighten up @Regi Addictissimus, it was a joke.


Listen up? #triggered.


----------

